# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  أحبه كثيرا

## معتز محسن عزت

د/جمال مرسى هذه القصيدة للشاعر فتحى سعيد غنتها المطربة الرائعة فايزة أحمد أسمها (أحبه كثيرا)تقول:أحبه .. أحبه
كثيرا..كثيرا
أكاد من جنونى
اليه أن أطيرا
وينشر الجناح
يسابق الرياح
يعانق الهواء
والصبح والمساء
ويعبر البثورو
النهر والبحور
شوقا الى حبيبي
أحبه كثيرا
يعانق الصباح
وشمسه وشاح 
لأننى حبيبا فى
ظله الجميلا
لأننى حبيبا..لأننى حبيبا
أكاد من جنونى اليه أن
أطيرا وينشر الجناح
يسابق الرياح يعانق 
الهواء والصبح والمساء
ويعبر البثور والنهر و
البحور شوقا الى حبيبي
أحبه ..أحبه كثيرا
أحبه لأنى كأنه كأنى
أصبحت فى هواه
منه وصار منى
ان حدثوه عنى 
يذوب مرتين
وان حكوا عليه
أريق دمعتين
فدمعة لأنى أحبه 
كثيرا ودمعة لأنى وجدته 
أخيرا لأننى حبيبا أكاد من
جنونى اليه أن أطيرا
وينشر الجناح يسابق الرياح
يعانق الهواء والصبح والمساء
ويعبر البثور والنهر والبحور
شوقا الى حبيبي .. شوقا الى 
حبيبي أحبه كثيرا

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

شكرا لك أخي معتز على هذه القصيدة 
بالفعل أنا أذكرها جدا لأني أحبها جدا بصوت الرائعة المرحومة فايزة
و لكن يخيل لي أن هناك بعض الكلمات ربما تكون خطأ طباعي مثل البثور
لا أذكر .. أقول ربما 

عموما شكرا لأهدائها و تذكيري بعها
تقبل ودي
د. جمال

----------

